# Rib Help, please



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 12, 2006)

When you wrap in foil, add a little apple juice then wrap them. Also, try to keep them a little longer in the foil, maybe 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 12, 2006)

I have made tons of Baby backs with conistant results by smoking on the WSM for 4 hours at 225° then double wrap in foil and, like Nick says, I add some apple juice( 'bout 1/3 cup) back onto the WSM for 45 mins. Then out of the foil, glaze with some sauce mixed 50:50 with some apple juice concentrate and back on the WSM for 30 mins. That's what works for me anyway.

Al


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 12, 2006)

I am not telling you any hints kimmal. I would like to stay ahead of you for the comps. 

LOL But I will say as I have said before you make awesome chicken thighs. I still can't get mine any where near as good as yours.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 12, 2006)

I do mine for 3 1/4 hrs in the smoke, then 1 1/4 hrs in the foil and then back on the WSM, open the vents, wait 10 minutes and then glaze with sauce and wait another 10-12 minutes.  Never had any complaints.

If the ribs are smaller than 2lb per rack I go a little less time in the foil...I try to keep my temps in the 230-240 range! 

I saw Steve Raicheln put brown sugar, butter and some apple cider on the ribs before he wrapped them in foil...might give that a shot next time! 8) ...btw, me and Steve are on a first name basis! 8)


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 12, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ...btw, me and Steve are on a first name basis! 8)



That's really cool Mr. Rempe.  When do we get to go to the Greenbriar :?: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok..do it like this.  250 bone side up and dont even look at em for 4 hrs. At the end of that time check em at thirty min intervals till you can reach in with your hands (wearing hot water dish washer gloves) and see if yoiu can tear the meat slighty in the middle of the rack. At that point wrap em in foil and throw em in the hot box for a couple of hours..1 hr. minimum...open the lid and let em cool down slowly over a period of several hours works great if you got that much time to spend. If you want to glaze drag em back out abd turn bone side down and hit em "ONCE" with whutever is your glaze concoction.  That should work. 

bigwheel


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 12, 2006)

I do my bb ribs for 5-6 hrs @ 235...they're good.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have often used the "Minion Method" (check spelling) or the 3-2-1 cooking method; 3 hours on the smoker, unwrapped, follwed by 2 hours wrapped in foil then back unwrapped for 1 hour.

It might be work for you too. 

Gator


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 12, 2006)

I do baby backs between 225 and 235 and the longest they have ever taken is 4 1/2 hours and that's without foil.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 12, 2006)

Personally don't don't do baby backs. Too much chance for diaster. St Louis or full spares. Sorry, not much help with the topic.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 13, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I do baby backs between 225 and 235 and the longest they have ever taken is 4 1/2 hours and that's without foil.



Amen brother!  

If BB's take 6 hours there's something wrong.  

I use the "Wolfe Method",  2.5 hr's in the smoke, 45min-1 hour in the foil (no liquid), 30-45 minutes back on the cooker with the heat cranked to sauce and firm up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh well, guess I'll keep doing them worng!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 13, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Oh well, guess I'll keep doing them worng!



Your installation method of the Guru eyelet proved that!   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> have you checked to see if they ribs you're cooking are enhanced?  that'll change the flavor and texture.



        :?:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 13, 2006)

They'll have something like "upto X% solution added to enhance..." printed on the package.


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 14, 2006)

I do mine the same as Larry Wolfe and Burnt Food Dude. I ccok spares 6 to 7 hours or so...but BB usually are done in the 4 hour range in my neck of the jungle.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kickassbbq (Dec 14, 2006)

*BB Ribs*

I use that 3-2-1 method for slide out bones Baby Backs.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!
http://www.kickassbbq.com/ribs.html


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: BB Ribs*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> I use that 3-2-1 method for slide out bones Baby Backs.
> PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!
> http://www.kickassbbq.com/ribs.html



Might as well use a crock pot!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## john a (Dec 15, 2006)

I've never used the Texas crutch and my BB's take right around four hours.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="oct_97":1xfldzw8]I've never used the Texas crutch and my BB's take right around four hours.



I thought the Texas crutch was for frogs that lost their legs. I foil my ribs to keep the aliens from using their mind control device on them. Once them outer space people exert mind control on your ribs they get tough and unedible!









Tin Foil Hats
Aluminimum Deflector Foil Beanie[/quote:1xfldzw8]

BFD, You been hitting the sauce?


----------



## gator1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey guy's. Your are right on the 3-2-1 method - it's for spare ribs. I went back and re-read the original post and see he is cooking baby backs...much shorter cooking time than spares. More like 2-1-.5 (for me). 

Gator


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1s8df7qe][quote="Burnt Food Dude":1s8df7qe][quote="oct_97":1s8df7qe]I've never used the Texas crutch and my BB's take right around four hours.



I thought the Texas crutch was for frogs that lost their legs. I foil my ribs to keep the aliens from using their mind control device on them. Once them outer space people exert mind control on your ribs they get tough and unedible!








Tin Foil Hats
Aluminimum Deflector Foil Beanie[/quote:1s8df7qe]

BFD, You been hitting the sauce?  [/quote:1s8df7qe]

I've been experimenting with some homemade bourban bbq sauce. Why do you ask? :cheers  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  :ROFL[/quote:1s8df7qe]
 [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":28cthk87][quote="Burnt Food Dude":28cthk87][quote="oct_97":28cthk87]I've never used the Texas crutch and my BB's take right around four hours.



I thought the Texas crutch was for frogs that lost their legs. I foil my ribs to keep the aliens from using their mind control device on them. Once them outer space people exert mind control on your ribs they get tough and unedible!








Tin Foil Hats
Aluminimum Deflector Foil Beanie[/quote:28cthk87]

BFD, You been hitting the sauce?  [/quote:28cthk87]

I've been experimenting with some homemade bourban bbq sauce. Why do you ask? :cheers  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  :ROFL[/quote:28cthk87]

Just the thought that you found those websites scares me!


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 15, 2006)

gator said:
			
		

> Hey guy's. Your are right on the 3-2-1 method - it's for spare ribs. I went back and re-read the original post and see he is cooking baby backs...much shorter cooking time than spares. More like 2-1-.5 (for me).
> 
> Gator



It depends on the cooker for me.  The Double K, which is a gas burner will burn off BB's to a very nice clean bone, in about 5 hours.  But, the Mary J, which is the OK Joe 30in all wood burner takes 6 hours and sometimes a little more.  Many times it depends on how many times I open the chamber to add which layer of flavor or how long it stays open to wrap etc.  I find that 225 for six hours develops quite a good end product.

The last time we cooked chicken in the WSM we cooked 4 chickens cut in half at 235 and it wasn't quite done after 3 1/2 hours.  Thighs on the other hand were perfect with the same process.  Go figure!

Good Q!

Jack


----------

